# Projekt alte Fischteiche



## agoser (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo. Einige von Euch kennen Teile dieses Textes aus meinem ersten Posting bei den „Einsteiger-Fragen“. Da ich festgestellt habe, dass nicht sehr viel Erfahrung zu meinen ursprünglichen Fragen vorhanden ist möchte ich über meine Erfahrungen in der nächsten Zeit in diesem Thread unter „Ich und mein Teich“ berichten. Ich freue mich über Eure Kommentare und Tipps. Vielleicht nützt es ja auch mal jemandem.

Andreas

Geschichte: Der Vor-vor Eigentümer hat in eine intakte, unberührte Auenlandschaft 4 ca. 200 m2 große Teiche gebuddelt und die dort bis daher stehenden Flusseschen gefällt. Das muss so 15 Jahre her sein. Dann hat er den am Grundstück verlaufenden Bach vollständig umgeleitet und in einer Kaskade in die Teiche gespeist. Er soll angeblich bis zu insgesamt 10.000 Fische dort gehalten haben (Karpfen? Forellen?) Eine Kartenzeichnung ist hier:

 

Irgendwann ist ihm dann das Landratsamt, der Umweltschutz oder was auch immer für eine Behörde draufgekommen, vermutlich weil er zu sehr mit seinem "Nebenverdienst" geprahlt hat ... Ergebnis, nach kurzem, aber heftigen Prozess: Er wurde verpflichtet dies auf ein für ein Hobby akzeptiertes Maß zurückzufahren und zurückzubauen. Im Zusammenhang damit stand auch wohl sein privater Konkurs mit dem Ergebnis, dass alles verkauft werden musste. In der Urteilsbegründung wurde zwar die Entnahme des Wassers aus dem kleinen Bach (2 l/s) untersagt, die Argumentation lief aber mehr über die Verunreinigung des bis dahin unbelasteten Bachwassers (mit seltener Flora und Fauna) durch die Exkremente der Fische.

Der Rückbau sah dann so aus, dass alle Zuflussrohe (50 cm Durchmesser!) demontiert wurden. Das war wohl vor ca. 8 Jahren. Der Vorbesitzer hat das Grundstück zu diesem Zeitpunkt als Ferienhaus gekauft, aber bezüglich der Teiche nichts gemacht. In diesem Zeitraum ist dann das Wasser bis auf einen Bodensatz in einer unbekannten Geschwindigkeit abgelaufen, versickert, verdunstet.

Aufbau der „Teiche“: Ich nehme an, dass einfach auf ca. unter 50 cm des ursprünglichen Niveaus gebaggert wurde und der Aushub als 100 cm hoher Wall außen herum liegt. Ein paar „Probegrabungen“ haben ergeben, dass nur der lehmige Boden gegen das Versickern schützt – es ist keine Folie vorhanden. Das hat mich stark an das graben an der Wattseite einer Nordseeinsel erinnert. Schwarz, fest, stark durchwurzelt und ein wenig stinkig.

Unser Ziel ist es einen Teich (wohl Nummer 1, da dieser noch am meisten Wasser führt und auch wegen der Lage zu Haus) für ein wenig Badespass (Tiefe 1 m) herzurichten, die andern sollten vielleicht etwas mehr Wasser als bisher führen, damit es netter aussieht und um Flora und Fauna gut zu tun. 

Hier übrigens 2 Fotos:

 
 

Da wir dem Bach wenig bis gar kein Wasser entnehmen möchten, haben wir folgenden Plan aufgestellt: Ein halbwegs tiefes Loch in Teich 3 

 

buddeln und das sich sammelnde Grundwasser von dort aus in Teich 1 zu pumpen. Das klappt auch prinzipiell, aber es das Grundwasser läuft langsamer nach als zuerst geschätzt (gehofft). Ich habe daher noch einen kleinen Graben Richtung Bach gegraben und es so eingerichtet (20 cm aufgestaut und Überlauf erstellt), dass wenn der Bach nach Regenfällen viel Wasser führt ein Teil in Teich 3 eingeleitet wird, wenn der Bach nicht so viel Wasser führt wird nichts abgezweigt.

Die ursprüngliche Idee die Pumperei mit einer Solar-Pumpe zu erledigen (wegen der Dauerkosten, aber auch daran denkend, dass das alles 60 m von der nächsten Steckdose entfernt ist) habe ich erst einmal auf Eis gelegt und werde bis zum Wochenende eine „normale“ Bachlaufpumpe kaufen.

Ich kann dann ja recht gut berechnen wie viel die Pumpe in 6 Stunden rüberschafft und dann müsste ich ja einen entsprechend höheren Pegelstand messen. Ich bin dann sehr gespannt wie viel von dem gepumpten Wasser in Teich 1 verbleibt :beeten: . Abhängig von den Ergebnissen kann ich dann die elektrische Leitung fest verlegen und den Teich richtig füllen. Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## agoser (13. Mai 2007)

*Projekt alte Fischteiche - hurra 8 cm mehr*

Liebe Foris,

nachdem ich nun eine Bachlaufpumpe mein eigen nennen darf habe ich das Ding gestern in das vorbereitete Wasserloch geworfen und los ging es (80 m  Kabel haben g e r a d e so gereicht). 2000 l entsprächen einem Zentimeter Höhe hatte ich ausgerechnet. Also sollte bei einer Pumpleistung (Verluste durch Schlauch und Pumphöhe einkalkuliert) von 4000 l / h nach einer Stunde was zu sehen sein. Erregt warteten wir am Teich. Die Pumpe pumpte. Der Wassernachschub floss. Der Wasserstand blieb unverändert. Frust stellte sich nach 2 Stunden ein.

Nachdem wir abends wieder logisch denken konnten fiel uns auf, dass die Wasserhöhe immer gleich blieb - bei Trockenheit - bei Starkregen - mit dem natürlichen Zufluss - und jetzt mit dem zusätzlichen Zufluss => Ein Leck!!!

Also schickte sich meine Frau am heutigen Muttertag : los um das Leck zu suchen (natürlich nur weil ich noch keine Gummistiefel Gr. 47 gefunden habe). Und hurra sie wurde fündig. Unser patenter Vorbesitzer hatte sich wohl schon daran versucht, aber Palisadenholz ist nicht wirklich wasserdicht und konnte den Bisamrattenbau nicht abdichten. Der "Wasserlinsentest" ergab sogar, dass die __ Wasserlinsen durch den Damm durch im 4 m entfernten Bach landeten! Ein paar Steine und Schukarrenladungen Lehm haben das Leck abgedichtet (wir sind uns nur nicht so sicher wie lange das hält).

 

Jetzt aber neu gepumpt und hurra als wir nach 4 Stunden die Pumpe ausschalteten waren genau die berechneten 8 cm mehr drin (Pegelstand 13 cm also )

In der Zwischenzeit konnte wir allerlei spannendes Getier sehen. Ich weiss, Ihr wollt Bilder sehen, mal schauen ob ich die Ringelnattern mit der Linse einfangen kann .

Andreas


----------



## agoser (22. Mai 2007)

*Projekt alte Fischteiche - mal mehr, mal weniger*

Liebe Foris,

Das Abdichten bewirkte, dass selbst der minimale natürliche Zufluss zur Folge hatte, dass zum letzen Wochenende der Wasserpegel auf 25 cm über Anfang (also ungefähr 30 cm Tiefe) anstieg. Die Begeisterung war ziemlich gross, besonders bei zwei juvenilen Homo Sapiens die das Schlauchboot einforderten:

 

Ob das abfischen von __ Wasserlinsen nun gut oder schlecht für den Teich ist weiss ich nicht - das konnten wir ihnen aber kaum verbieten! Selbst eine gequetschte Rundfahrt um die Insel war möglich.

Am Samstag also, Pumpe angeworfen und den Pegelstand beim Steigen auf 35 cm beobachten. Am Sonntag morgen aber: 25 cm  Ich tippe darauf, dass die ursprünglich gestopften Löcher sich wieder aufgetan haben, da wir sie nicht gut genug geflickt haben. Da die Waserhöhe aber etwas höher ist als bei der ersten "Sättigung", könnte es aber auch eine andere Schwachstelle sein.

Da die Böschung aber locker 65° beträgt und wir sie wegen des Zugangs und der Pflanzen aber ohnehin flacher gestalten wollen (das meine ich auch mal im Forum gelesen zu haben) überlegen wir jetzt eine etwas grösser angelegte Aktion. Es ist *nicht* die Frage wo wir ein paar Schukarrenladungen lehmiger Erde herbekommen sollen, aber es ist uns *nicht* klar wie wir verhindern, dass sich alles auf dem gesamten Teichboden verteilt. Ich glaube ich werde ein paar (20) Pfähle im 40 cm Abstand in den Boden treiben und die erste Reihe mit Erde in Säcken anlegen und dann mit loser Erde auffüllen.

Es bleibt spannend.

Andreas


----------



## Annett (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Projekt alte Fischteiche*

Hallo Andreas,

nur so ein paar Gedanken von mir dazu, denn Erfahrungen kann ich leider nicht beisteuern.... 

Zur Abdichtung natürlicher Teiche wurde früher Ton genommen. Wenn Ihr da eine Chance habt, ranzukommen, versucht es mal damit.
Die Schicht sollte in mehreren Lagen mit zwischenzeitlichem Feststampfen auf mind. 20cm Dicke aufgebaut werden.

Ansonsten hilft es vielleicht eine Folie vor die löchrige Stelle zulegen?
Sind die Bisamratten eigentlich noch aktiv?

Das mit der flacheren Böschung hast Du sicherlich aus einem der Fachbeiträge. 
Das Gefälle sollte 30° nicht überschreiten, da ansonsten jegliches unbefestigtes Material in die Tiefe abrutscht. Bei Dir verhält sich alles etwas anders, da der Untergrund ja gleichzeitig Dichtung und Substrat ist und Du sicherlich nicht noch Sand oder Kies einbringen willst. Oder täusch ich mich da?
Ich würde dann lieber nur eine Sumpfpflanzenzone anlegen, die dann mit einheimischen Pflanzen besetzt werden kann. Optisch bringt das sicher was, ob es aber in Eurem Fall für dauerhaft klares Wasser sorgen kann - keine Ahnung!!


----------



## agoser (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Projekt alte Fischteiche*

Hallo Annett,

das sind ein paar nützliche Gedanken, danke.

An Ton haben wir schon gedacht, aber den muss man halt *kaufen* - mal schauen was das kostet. Dafür muss der Teich wohl ziemlich stark abgelassen werden.

Etwas Folie ist gewiss eine einfach umzusetzende Idee, da dafür ja der Teich nur wenig abgelassen werden muss.

Zu den Bisamratten kann ich wenig sagen, da die Burschen hauptsächlich nachtaktiv sind. Ich habe noch nichts bemerkt.

Sumpfplanzen haben wir jede Menge, da die anderen 3 "Teiche" ja nur 1-5 cm Wasser führen.  

Andreas


----------



## agoser (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Projekt alte Fischteiche*

Für den Fall, dass jemand auch so in einer Situation ist, beschreibe ich was wir gemacht haben. 3 der 4 Teiche sind jetzt im Griff und haben dauerhaft (!) Wasserstände von ca. 60 cm.


 Zunächst haben wir irgendwann akzeptiert, dass wir die Bisamratten nicht fangen, vertreiben, töten, vergiften wollen oder können, sondern viel körperliche Arbeit und ein wenig Geld investieren müssen.

 ALLE 7-9 Jahre alten Bäume gefällt die (nur die!) auf den Dämmen zwischen Teichen und Bächen liegen. Die Wurzeln dringen tief in in den Damm und - wenn sie nicht selbst zu Undichtheit führen - bieten den Bisamratten schöne Stabilisierungen für ihre Grabungen.

 Alle Wurzelstöcke dieser Bäume entfernen (Das macht Muskeln... Oder Kreuzschmerzen).

 Bestehende Bisamlöcher folgendermassen flicken (Methode eines befreundeten Tunnel-Bauingenieurs. Wirklich!): Zuerst ein wenig mehr aufgraben. Dann mittelgrosse Steine WEIT hineinstecken, notfalls mit Stöcken nachstossen. Dann groben Kies nachstopfen. Dann ein paar Sandsäcke. Zum Schluss Sand und lehmige Erde.

 Hasendraht auf den gefährdeten Randfächen auslegen. Puffer für wechselnde Wasserstände einplanen. Wir haben 6-eck Geflecht 1m breit genommen. Die Bisams fressen sich nicht da durch.

 Ein paar Zentimeter Erde drüber. In unserem Fall wollten wir die Böschung an den "Problemzonen" ohnehin flacher machen und es gab genug lehmige Erde.

 Preiswerte, dünne (0,5 mm) Folie darüber um das Durchsickern zu minimieren. Ich war vorher sehr skeptisch ob das einen messbaren Erfolg bringt, da es ja hier nur um 20-50% des Randes eines Teiches geht und man denken könnte "schön, da ist Folie, aber das Wasser fliesst aussen rum". Aber es funzt.

 Nochmal ein paar Zentimeter Erde drüber.

Wir leiten einen Teil des Bachwassers durch zwei Dämme in die Teiche um Frischwasser zuzuführen. Das war relativ wenig Mühe. Es war machbar den Bächen so wenig Wasser zu entnehmen, dass Flora und Fauna in den Bächen nicht beeinträchtigt wurden.

Ach ja, und dann aber ich vorher noch eine Art kleines Wehr gebaut welches einen Bach ein wenig aufstaut und damit den Wasserdruck in Richtung Bach vermindert. Wehr-Bauanleitung: 4 U-Profilstahl Stücke. __ Douglasie-Terrassenbretter. 2 U-Stähle mit der offenen Seite nach innen am Bachrand TIEF einschlagen und die Bretter dazwischen einsetzten. XXL Version. In einem Abstand noch 2 U-Stähle und Bretter einsetzen und den Zwischenraum mit Kies verfüllen.

Wir geniessen es sehr Teiche zu haben und keine Schlammpfützen mehr. Die Nährstoffe machen das Ganze zu einer wunderbaren, grünen Hölle. Jetzt beschäftigen wir uns damit die grüne Hölle zu zähmen und aufzuhübschen.

Andreas


----------



## Digicat (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Projekt alte Fischteiche*

Servus Andreas

Ein Wahnsinns Projekt  

Hut ab vor so viel Naturverbundenheit 

Nun hätte ich eine Frage:
Bauen die Bisam nicht an einer anderen Stelle wieder einen Bau und damit eine undichte Stelle in der Böschung


----------



## agoser (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Projekt alte Fischteiche*

Ja und Nein 

Bei uns ist das so, dass ca. 50% der Teichränder einen Damm zu einem Bach oder einem anderen Teich haben. Hier muss geschützt werden. Wenn die Bisams sich an einer anderen Böschung verlustieren - also zu einem Feld oder Baumbestand ohne Bach und Teich - ist das Wurscht. Eigentich sind die Viecher ja ganz süss, wenn man jetzt noch entspannt ist wenn sie Teichgras fressen...

Vielleicht hilft es ja auch, dass wir seit einem Jahr einen Biber haben. Der riecht recht streng und möglicherweise vertreibt DER die Bisams. D.h. unser Teichgras wir jetzt nicht gefressen, sondern die jungen Weiden werden angenagt.

Andreas


----------

